# Foreman 500 Snorkel help



## savilcr

*I am running a snorkel up through the opening of the front fender and cannot figure out a way to attach the PVC to the rack perpendicular to it. Does anyone know a good way to do this? I was thinking hose clamps but not sure if they will twist/hold enough to hold the pipe against the rack. 

Also has anyone ever ran a 1.5 snorkel on a Honda foreman? Any issues? *


----------



## bigdigger1527

savilcr said:


> *I am running a snorkel up through the opening of the front fender and cannot figure out a way to attach the PVC to the rack perpendicular to it. Does anyone know a good way to do this? I was thinking hose clamps but not sure if they will twist/hold enough to hold the pipe against the rack.
> 
> Also has anyone ever ran a 1.5 snorkel on a Honda foreman? Any issues? *


yes on the pipe clamps, thats what holds mine on at the moment, and it doesnt ever move, lol, and yes o the 1.5 as well, mine is that size from the box all the way to the top, oh and we are talkin about the foreman 500, 05 to 07 ?


----------



## Polaris425

Most people use 1.5" to come out of the airbox (since it fits right in) and then transition to a 2" for better airflow. 

I've seen several different ways for attaching them to the rack for stability, u-bolts, clamps, and actual metal plates that were bolted to the rack & had a 2" hole cut in the place for the PVC to run through.


----------



## savilcr

I just bought a set of clamps that fit around the pipe and a set of hose clamps to secure it to the rack. we will see tonight how that works. does increasing to 2in really help at all?


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah you'll get more airflow. Almost everyone I've seen done was done that way. 1.5" out of the box, then transition to 2".


----------



## jrfonte

Mine was 2" all the way from airbox to front. The 2" will fit in the rubber airbox coupler and its a tight fit but it does fit and seals.
you can make the 2" come up through the little plastic cover in the middle of the front i just didnt because it was a little more work and i didnt want to block my head light any. make sure you block the carb drain line also when you snorkle your bike and take the 2 hoses on top of the carb and run them to the pod.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

jr fonte can you list the joints you used in order from airbox to top of snorkel?


----------



## jrfonte

I've been trying to find my old build thread on hondaforeman.com to link the post for y'all cause it had more than 1 type of snorkle how toos in it but can't seem to locate it. When I do I will share the link if that's ok with the mods here


----------



## HeadC1

We started doing a friend of mine's 500 last night, we still have to glue it together and bring it through the plastics but I'll get some pics tonight. Also I posted one in the how to section of another guys snorkle, it has some pretty good pics. We were going to run 2" the hole way but decided to start with 1.5" and transfer to 2" after we passed the motor so we would have to trim less plastic where it comes out from the airbox. I don't think it would have made much of a difference on trimming plastics but it also gives it more room between the snorkle and the motor.


----------

